# How long will this last for my tegu



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

This is two vision tanks made into one 6ft long will it be good and last for a while

from Samsung Galaxy S3


from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 16, 2013)

What happened to the 7.5 foot cage your friend was building?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Its being done I was just thinking for temporary

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 16, 2013)

Then why is it titled "how long will this last"? It'll last you two weeks but so will the thing you have it in now although neither are ideal.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea I feel u I just wanted to get him something secure until his permanent is finished u know and si ce its 6x3x3 I thought I xould het it to buy some time and get the enclosure more time to be built

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2013)

It's not 6*3*3, so it is already too small. Just get what your tegu needs or give him to someone that will. I'm getting tired of all the people on here asking is this enclosure that I know is too small ok for my tegu??


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Its two vision put together as one and yea I can take care of my tegu I was just asking for a temporary until its finished smh

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 16, 2013)

You should have had the permanent ready months ago. Don't worry I'm "smh" too.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea but things happen when a hurricane messes up your job and living place its not easy especially with 3 kids at 27 years old

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, I understand your personal issues and I feel bad about them. However, you still have to be able to provide for the animal you decided you wanted or sell it to someone who can. You seem like a good guy and I truly hope you can turn it around and get a proper cage for him.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Trust he will have his permanent it maybe 7ft but it will be good for him he eats good also I just have to get his enclosure done amd we be fine all his shed is good besides tail 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Yes, I understand your personal issues and I feel bad about them. However, you still have to be able to provide for the animal you decided you wanted or sell it to someone who can. You seem like a good guy and I truly hope you can turn it around and get a proper cage for him.



+1

It just seems like lie after lie. Either you will have the 7.5' enclosure in two weeks or you won't, but why lie about it? 

Don't waste the money on another temp enclosure. Get the other in two weeks and go from there. Get a piece of wood for the current on with some bricks or something on top.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

No lies he getting his permanent we start working on it next friday

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 16, 2013)

Agreed. Two weeks isn't that long and he should be okay in the cage you have for that long. I hope you're being honest for your tegu's sake.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

My tegu is like my kids and I make sure he has the best I just got pushed back a lil bit thats all

from Samsung Galaxy S3


I know 2 weeks isn't long but I just want him happy u know, so wat u suggest I do until his permanent is done

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2013)

Leave him in the enclosure you have. Just make sure he can't escape.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Yea I know I got ir covered he cant get out but u knoe they r smart and strong

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Also dubya is lending a hand

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 17, 2013)

Pic will be posted when progess starts

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad to hear. I may be building an enclosure here soon as well. Not sure what will be going in it, but it will be at least 8*4*4. Probably a monitor of some sort.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw an AWESOME beautiful water monitor at zoo creatures when I got my tarantula. I think it needs adoption. It's huge and gorgeous

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Jan 17, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I saw an AWESOME beautiful water monitor at zoo creatures when I got my tarantula. I think it needs adoption. It's huge and gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Are you familiar with Regal Reptiles in I think Providence, RI? I was there a few years ago and it seemed like a good place.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 17, 2013)

To be honest, the only species of monitors that could live their whole lives in an 8 by 4 by 4 are the dwarf species, a Savannah, or a Flavi. Any of the others need more space than that in my opinion.


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

I was looking at a Flavi cross, but not sure if the girl will still have it when I am ready. If I get something bigger the 8x4x4 will be temporary.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay for sure. Flavis are awesome!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have never been to regal...no. and the reason i mentioned the water one is zoo creatures often tries to sell things people are not taking care of to good homes. They also have a stunted gator they wish someone could give a good home. I wish I could take them all which is why I could never work at a shelter...haha. i'd be over run and have to live in a shack outside so all the animals could have rooms in my house... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 17, 2013)

james.w said:


> I was looking at a Flavi cross, but not sure if the girl will still have it when I am ready. If I get something bigger the 8x4x4 will be temporary.



High yellow water from vital kris is about to hatch out a ton!! Can't go wrong  go big or go home!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jan 17, 2013)

12x8x8 or so cage for an adult male in my honest opinion. I guess smaller for a female but not too much. We're talking about an animal that could hit 9 feet. All I'm saying is if you wanna go big the cage dang well better match the animal.


----------



## james.w (Jan 17, 2013)

Not for the prices he is asking. I'll pass. I have a 12x10 room that I plan to dedicate to reptiles or a reptile if I decide on something that will need all the space.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would love to just make a whole room into a habitat...i have 3 rooms dedicated to other species right now, though... 2 teenagers (daughter and son) and a 23 yr old son  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Jan 19, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I would love to just make a whole room into a habitat...i have 3 rooms dedicated to other species right now, though... 2 teenagers (daughter and son) and a 23 yr old son
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I freed up a room occupied by a 19 year old by sending him to the Navy. Now I have a free room and the navy is paying for his college.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: RE: How long will this last for my tegu*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to just make a whole room into a habitat...i have 3 rooms dedicated to other species right now, though... 2 teenagers (daughter and son) and a 23 yr old son
> ...



Perfect idea

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 19, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I would love to just make a whole room into a habitat...i have 3 rooms dedicated to other species right now, though... 2 teenagers (daughter and son) and a 23 yr old son
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I can't believe you have a 23yr old son. In your avatar picture, your finger seems so youthful.


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 19, 2013)

james.w said:


> Not for the prices he is asking. I'll pass. I have a 12x10 room that I plan to dedicate to reptiles or a reptile if I decide on something that will need all the space.



They are kinda pricy luckily we know him  

When I get my water ill have a room converted into a zoo style exhibit until I can do that I have Kirby


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: RE: How long will this last for my tegu*



Dubya said:


> BatGirl1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to just make a whole room into a habitat...i have 3 rooms dedicated to other species right now, though... 2 teenagers (daughter and son) and a 23 yr old son
> ...



Actually, dubya, that is not my 'real ' hand. I always use a stunt double for such things... but thanks for the compliment. I'll pass it on to "inga "...she'll be flattered.  heh heh 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


... and i soooooo can't wait to have a 'reptile room ' . That would be a dream come true.  

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 20, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > Not for the prices he is asking. I'll pass. I have a 12x10 room that I plan to dedicate to reptiles or a reptile if I decide on something that will need all the space.
> ...



Can you get me one at a better price??


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 20, 2013)

james.w said:


> Deac77 said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...



I might be able to let me see once they hatch he's sold out of the first clutch ill see what I can do haha


----------

